# Help out a new player!



## MrRcNw (Feb 28, 2013)

So I'm a new player to fantasy from 40k and I'm starting an OnG army i want to go orc heavy with mainly savage orks, could you give me advice?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

What point limit are you looking at? Is it for friendly or tournament play?


----------



## MrRcNw (Feb 28, 2013)

mainly friendlies 2000pts max maybe 3000 at a push


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well a decent start for an army would be something like this

Savage Orc Warboss - 245
Basha's Axe of Stunty Smashin', Armour of Silvered Steel

Black Orc Big Boss - 165 
Battle Standard Bearer, Sword of Battle, Talisman of Endurance

Savage Orc Shaman - 155 
Level 2, Lucky Shrunken Head

33 Savage Orc Big'Uns - 398 pts
Extra Hand Weapon, Full Command

It comes to 963 Points so plenty of room for what ever else you want in your army, the whole unit has a 5++ ward save so is fairly durable. The SO Warboss has a Leadership 9, 2+ save (with 5++ ward save) and hits with 6 S7 Attacks in the first round of combat and 6 S6 attacks after that. The BSB will allow you to have the same ward save as the rest of the unit and hits with 4 S5 attacks in first round and 4 S4 thereafter, more importantly he allow re rolls to tests and can negate animosity rolls (trust me you'll learn tot live with these)

The only thing that I'd add is, for a 2k point list you still need to spend 102 points in core, its not the most competitive but can (and will) cause a lot of damage when the unit hits and I feel that it'd be a good start point for a new fantasy player especially if you're not used to playing with low(ish) leadership armies. 

If you have the time feel free to look under some of my older posts regarding the Orcs and Goblins as well as a list building tactica that I made some time ago http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110375

Hope to have been some help


----------



## MrRcNw (Feb 28, 2013)

deffeinetly a lot of help thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you found it useful, I look forward to seeing your army list in the future


----------

